# Anybody subbed on safety vest? need good wholesale for vest



## GMC400EX (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello,
Has anybody sublimated on safety vest. They are poly but does the color bleed (safety orange or green)? On my logo I have a shade of green and was wondering if i need to adjust because of the orange vest.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

More than likely the color will change and possibly go to a dark color. But some times they don't.
Only way to find out is get a extra one and do a test.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

The occunomix vests will sub just fine. I don't know if I'd try to get a range of colors on the transfer, but black works just fine.


----------



## GMC400EX (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all I will give it a shot!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Hi - Viz vests and jackets are our best seller in store,

I dont know where you are luis but around here in the UK the schools are all insisting the kids have hi-viz to walk in so we personalize them with pictures of JCB's and names amongst other things.
I pressed a colour chart onto a spare one so that I can get the rightish colours if I'm doing company names, but then again if you tell them that as you can't print white on them the colours will be yellow tinged they accept it.
They do turn out brilliant, just go for polyester t heats and times but remember that you MUST protect your base and platten because the yellow stains like h*ll and will go straight onto the next thing you press.


----------



## GMC400EX (Feb 16, 2015)

I have an order oF 50 and possibly more. I like the color chart idea! This looks like a good money maker.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Hi Luis,
I've just discovered how to upload thumbnails!

How are you getting on with the safety vests?

here's a few of what we've been doing.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Dekzion said:


> Hi Luis,
> I've just discovered how to upload thumbnails!
> 
> How are you getting on with the safety vests?
> ...


They look superb. Surprises me how you can get the colours to turn out so well. Just out of interest, what sort of price do you charge for these? I'll understand if you'd rather not share that information!...


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Well you don't get wholesale discount on good quality stuff, we have people bring in their own vests (sometimes straight from the building site) like the grandad one. but our adult vests and childs vest are very good quality from kids hi viz .co.uk.
There's shipping to pay on top and it finally works out we can make a sensible bit for a fiver a blank, and printed for an extra quid, adults or kids.
The Dickies bomber jacket (below) went out at £30 printed


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

We get our safety vests from ERB safety


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Dekzion said:


> Hi Luis,
> I've just discovered how to upload thumbnails!
> 
> How are you getting on with the safety vests?
> ...


Does it work with Orange Hi- vis also? I am thinking mainly black/dark text.

I am getting a lot of orders that are too small to screen print, but understandably the customer wants something that will last longer than cut vinyl.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Sure will Pat.

If you are going to be subbing on bomber jackets watch out for the bleed through from the lining! or you'll end up with a black net design coming through.

Most bombers have a zip along the bottom inside that you can open to get to the lining. put parchment paper in there between the lining and the outside material your subbing.

the parchment may stick to the inside of the layer like masking tape, but it peels off okay


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Dekzion said:


> Sure will Pat.
> 
> If you are going to be subbing on bomber jackets watch out for the bleed through from the lining! or you'll end up with a black net design coming through.
> 
> ...



That is very helpful, thank-you very much. That certainly opens up some possibilities with hi-vis.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

we actually purchased on of those hand held sewing machines so that if there isn't a zip (which has happened twice) we cut straight across one of the quilt panels which gives you a 3-4 inch opening so you can fold a sheet of parchment to get it in and flatten it with a ruler, you only need to be inside the quilt, (there's a sheet of insulation in there between the inner and outer layers) then after subbing pull the paper back out and just fold the edges of the cut together and sew one line across, and no-ones the wiser. practice makes perfect,.


----------

